# Reuben at home finally!



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

Brought Reuben (was Ruffas!) my new foster, home yesterday. 
Any excuse to show off some photos!!

























































He is a handsome little tank!!


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

What a gorgeous lad....those eyes...wow!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Very handsome : )


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

A couple more! :001_wub:
He is a little tornado of cuddles! 
& he likes to sit on my lap in between me and my laptop, and whenever I try and type, he tries to grab my hands back with his paws because i've stopped fussing him!

























And he is up for adoption! Hint hint!


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

He is gorgeous, I love him :001_wub:


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow look at him flying in that first lot of pics! haha. 

He looks similar to my Marley. What is he crossed with?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG he is so handsome, I adore home an his name really suits him.

Please keep filling us in on his progress.

Dt

Ps you got the same onsie as me


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Wow look at him flying in that first lot of pics! haha.
> 
> He looks similar to my Marley. What is he crossed with?


He's full Staff, I believe! He looks alot bigger than he really is in photos. He's a tiny little thing!



DT said:


> OMG he is so handsome, I adore home an his name really suits him.
> 
> Please keep filling us in on his progress.
> 
> ...


It's not a onsie.. I really want one tho!! haha.

He's doing soo well. His lead trainings coming along well, and he's being fab on the longline. He even met his first dog properly the other day, a big black lab, who he followed around doing everything she was doing while I spoke to the owner haha. I wasn't sure what he was like in regards to other dogs, so it's sooo good that he's good with them!
He's a sweety, he now sleeps under the duvet with me every night. The first few nights he slept in his crate (which I left open) so I love that he's finally sleeping happily with me 

Some more photos


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

That 4th picture down is just :001_wub:

He looks a little cracker


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Reuben is gorgeous, i love his colouring,great pictures._


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

How lovely :001_wub:

I do admire you fosterers- don't know if I could do it, really, none of them would leave the house


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

JordanRose said:


> How lovely :001_wub:
> 
> I do admire you fosterers- don't know if I could do it, really, none of them would leave the house


Aw thankyou!  I just always remind myself that they were never mine in the first place! They're just with me for a while, untill they find their forever home, then I get to fall in love with a new dog all over again!!
It's soo cheesy but another foster said to me 'They're someone elses dog, they just haven't found them yet'. Very cheesy, but very true!

It's honestly been really hard having my last foster go, we had such a good bond, and she was just an incredible dog.. and I've cried soo much over her, wondering if I made the right choice letting her go... But I know as a no-dog, no-child, no-anything else household I can really help the dogs who need help most! & I'd have never fostered my last one, if I had another dog already... and that's a good kick to remember why I'm doing it!!


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I love the one of him jumping with the ball


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

His best 'Adopt me pleaseee?' face!


----------

